# mplayer .mkv und zusaetzliche .ac3/.dts datei

## pieter_parker

hallo

bisher habe ich durch ausprobieren und google nichts finden koennen was mir hilfst wie ich mit dem mplayer eine .mkv datei z.b. abspiele (die schon 1 oder 2 tonspuren hat) und eine zusaetzliche .ac3 oder .dts datei (jeweils syncron zu dem video)

wie ist das machbar?

----------

## firefly

denke nicht das es funktioniert. Aber wiso willst du das?

du könntest mit mkvextract + mkvmerge aus dem mkvtoolnix paket die neue tonspur in die *.mkv datei "einbauen"

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, das wuerde bestimmt gehen .. aber es muss doch auch moeglich sein mplayer eine .mkv datei zugeben und dazu noch eine .ac3 oder .dts datei die er einfach als weitere tonspur bereithaellt das man sie anwaehlen kann und er sie dann abspielt, syncron ist die .ac3 oder .dts datei

----------

## borsdel

wenn dein mplayer die einzelne ac3/dts-tonse abspielen kann (nur um weitere fehler auszuschließen), geht das problemlos

```
mplayer flic.mkv -audiofile tonse.ac3
```

mfg borsdel

----------

## pieter_parker

hm, wie meinst du das ... also video dateien wo bild mit ac3-ton ist, kann ich problemlos abspielen

wenn ich allerdings eine einzelne .ac3 mit dem mplayer abspielen will, sehe ich fehlermeldungen, aber hoehren tu ich nichts

```

mplayer /temp/allemeineentchen.ac3

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 9)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele /temp/allemeineentchen.ac3.

libavformat-Dateiformat erkannt!

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 0

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 1

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 2

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 3

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 4

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 5

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 6

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 7

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 8

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 9

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 10

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 11

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 12

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 13

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 14

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 15

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 16

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 17

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 18

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 19

VIDEO:  [mpg2]  0x0  0bpp  90000.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

Initialisierung des Audiodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Initialisierung des Audiodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Öffne Audiodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

Unbekanntes/fehlendes Audioformat -> kein Ton

Initialisierung des Audiodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Öffne Audiodecoder: [libmad] libmad mpeg audio decoder

Cannot sync MAD frame

Initialisierung des Audiodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Initialisierung des Audiodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Öffne Audiodecoder: [hwmpa] MPEG audio pass-through (fake decoder)

Cannot sync MPA frame: 0

Initialisierung des Audiodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Initialisierung des Audiodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Kann Codec für Audioformat 0x50 nicht finden!

Lies DOCS/HTML/de/codecs.html!

Audio: kein Ton!

Starte Wiedergabe...

V:-71874.4  21/ 21 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)

```

er laedt einen moment irgendetwas, und das war es dann..

warum kann er keine einzelne .ac3 datei abspielen, aber die die mit bild in einer .avi oder .mkv dagegen schon?

----------

## borsdel

sicher, dass mit deinem ac3-file alles in ordnung ist?

habe mal eben eine ac3-tonse extrahiert (zwar nur 2-kanal, aber egal) und der output müsste so ähnlich aussehen

```
mplayer tonse.ac3

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz (Family: 6, Model: 9, Stepping: 5)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele tonse.ac3.

Fülle Zwischenpuffer: 13.87% (1163264 Bytes)   

libavformat-Dateiformat erkannt!

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 0

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: kein Video

  =====  PAUSE  =====

A:  31.3 (31.3) of 5517.7 ( 1:31:57.6)  0.9% 90% 
```

von daher überprüf mal die tonspur.

----------

## pieter_parker

naja .. im vlc funktioniert die tonspur ohne probleme, ich sehe die gesamt laenge, die zeit bei der ich bin, spulen funktioniert und ich kann stellen innerhalb der .ac3 datei anspringen

nur mit dem mplayer nicht..

----------

## borsdel

oki, deine ac3 ist schon bisserl merkwürdig, aber mplayer scheint damit wirklich zurecht zu kommen.

lies dir mal bitte http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2005-January/050710.html und abwärts durch.

kurz: du musst noch -aid 0 angeben, da sich ansonsten mplayer an den anderen aids versucht - ohne erfolg.

mfg borsdel

----------

## pieter_parker

mit der .ac3 scheint wirklich etwas nicht zustimmen, jedenfalls nicht in verbindung mit dem mplayer .. im vlc funktioniert diese .ac3 problemlos

wenn ich eine andere .mkv datei nehme und die dazu passende .ac3 laeuft es, in diesesm fall war es eine .ts datei in verbindung mit einer .ac3, nur beim spulen gabs irgendwie probleme .. bild war wo anderes wo der ton noch nicht war und solche sachen halt

----------

